
Why You Should Put Less Effort into Your Online-Dating Messages - btilly
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2014/10/put-less-effort-into-your-online-dating-messages.html
======
maxscam
Another good data science post from okcupid. The reason I stopped using the
site was low response rate, so this is very salient

